
Spiffy: Enabling File-System Aware Storage Applications - mpweiher
https://www.usenix.org/conference/fast18/presentation/sun
======
__david__
This is very neat. I'd love to know more information about it. The paper never
discusses the exact notation of the annotations, for instance. And is the
source code available yet?

------
matachuan
Very neat work. I understand about ext-family and those fs that have a clear
boundary of the data/metadata block -- they can be annotated and identified
later. Then how about NTFS where metadata and data can mix in one block? Is
there any potential challenge or same approach can still apply?

------
amelius
Can these applications run and read/write while the filesystem is mounted?

~~~
cryptonector
Not without interfacing the with filesystem driver. You cannot and must not
modify the filesystem on disk behind the driver's back while the filesystem is
mounted. The only exception to this is filesystems built with that in mind,
and which implement locking protocols that these applications would then have
to implement. (Sun used to have such a filesystem for clusters. Each host in
the cluster would mount the same filesystems from the same storage, and did
locking on-disk in order to not step on each other.)

------
brownguy
i love this

